# ECC requirements?



## LKX (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello all,

I just have a general question about obtaining the ECC before leaving. I'm currently on a 9(g) visa that is going to be downgraded when I leave. The company I'm working with is telling me that I need an NBI clearance in order to obtain the ECC, but it was my understanding that the ECC is more or less functionally equivalent to the NBI clearance itself? I haven't been able to find any info on what requirements are necessary for an ECC other than just going to the BI and filling out the application and paying a bunch of money. Can anyone who's picked one up let me know how it works and what requirements there are, if any?

I appreciate your help!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

LKX said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just have a general question about obtaining the ECC before leaving. I'm currently on a 9(g) visa that is going to be downgraded when I leave. The company I'm working with is telling me that I need an NBI clearance in order to obtain the ECC, but it was my understanding that the ECC is more or less functionally equivalent to the NBI clearance itself? I haven't been able to find any info on what requirements are necessary for an ECC other than just going to the BI and filling out the application and paying a bunch of money. Can anyone who's picked one up let me know how it works and what requirements there are, if any?
> 
> I appreciate your help!


LKX, Baring any solid information here and considering your location; your best bet is going to be making a run over to the main BI office. Ask for a supervisor and request the information. If it does not sound right, then visit with yet another worker there.

Best of luck..


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

LKX said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just have a general question about obtaining the ECC before leaving. I'm currently on a 9(g) visa that is going to be downgraded when I leave. The company I'm working with is telling me that I need an NBI clearance in order to obtain the ECC, but it was my understanding that the ECC is more or less functionally equivalent to the NBI clearance itself? I haven't been able to find any info on what requirements are necessary for an ECC other than just going to the BI and filling out the application and paying a bunch of money. Can anyone who's picked one up let me know how it works and what requirements there are, if any?
> 
> I appreciate your help!


Actually, getting an ECC is pretty easy. I've done so at the Davao city and Cebu city BI offices. .....and it was quite cheap, only P500 last March 2014.
Bring your passport, photocopy of your info page and last entry to the Philippines, photocopy of your itinerary. At the BI office, you will fill out a short form, then an official will take your fingerprints. In Cebu City, they processed it same day, attaching sticker inside your passport, then giving you documents to hand over to Immigration at the airport. In Davao, it took 2-3 days to process the same thing.
Don't wait until the last day.........go there 7-10 days before your departure.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

George6020 said:


> Actually, getting an ECC is pretty easy. I've done so at the Davao city and Cebu city BI offices. .....and it was quite cheap, only P500 last March 2014.
> Bring your passport, photocopy of your info page and last entry to the Philippines, photocopy of your itinerary. At the BI office, you will fill out a short form, then an official will take your fingerprints. In Cebu City, they processed it same day, attaching sticker inside your passport, then giving you documents to hand over to Immigration at the airport. In Davao, it took 2-3 days to process the same thing.
> Don't wait until the last day.........go there 7-10 days before your departure.


I was just at the Bacolod City BI Field Office today to extend my Tourist Visa another two months (5th extension after converting from Balikbayan privelidge). The BI office here is also processing the new ARP requirement and had me do so after getting extension. They require completion of a bio data form, photo copy (front/back) of your ACR-I card, photo copies of your passport id page, entry stamp page and latest extension stamp. You also need an additional 2x2 photo. They will take a webcam photo and scan your fingerprints. You will be given a piece of paper certifying that you appeared and registered your data. The paper includes what is called an SSRN Number. YOU NEED THIS NUMBER.
BI told me that you must have it to receive an Exit Clearance Certificate.
Note: The Bacolod City office does not process ECC requests at this time.
Options for thos on ****** are Manila, Cebu or Iloilo.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

After hearing all the visa acrobatics you guys go through it seems the only way to get around all this crap is to be on a balkbayan visa and do a visa run every 5 and a half months lol


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> After hearing all the visa acrobatics you guys go through it seems the only way to get around all this crap is to be on a balkbayan visa and do a visa run every 5 and a half months lol


Balikbayan priviledge is good for one year. Up until last March (beginning in 2006) my wife and I had been keeping it active with annual getaways to various getaways (Hong Kong, Macau, Singapore, Thailand, etc.) but this past year she hasn't been able to get a sufficient leave from her work. We will probably resume our trips next year.We are also re-evaluating the 13a visa.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

overmyer said:


> Balikbayan priviledge is good for one year. Up until last March (beginning in 2006) my wife and I had been keeping it active with annual getaways to various getaways (Hong Kong, Macau, Singapore, Thailand, etc.) but this past year she hasn't been able to get a sufficient leave from her work. We will probably resume our trips next year.We are also re-evaluating the 13a visa.


But if you stay the year first you have no visa extension fees but still need the ECC to leave right? What I meant as to be completely fee free one would leave before the 6 month ECC requirement.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

If in Angeles, immigration has moved from Clark to Metro (Marquee) mall. They open at 9:30 and near the food super market. You need 6- 2X2 photos with a white background. Photos with eye glasses are not accepted, take them off. You also need the recite from your last extension.
Tony


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> But if you stay the year first you have no visa extension fees but still need the ECC to leave right? What I meant as to be completely fee free one would leave before the 6 month ECC requirement.


No you do not need an ECC if you are on a Balikbayan. You do not have to deal with the BI at all for one year. At the one year mark, you have the option to do a visa run or convert to a tourist visa and start paying, along with the ECC clock starts.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> But if you stay the year first you have no visa extension fees but still need the ECC to leave right? What I meant as to be completely fee free one would leave before the 6 month ECC requirement.


No. Balikbayan priviledge holders don't need the ECC to depart. You simply exit and upon return, with your Asawa (and NSO copy of marriage cert. just in case) get a fresh BB stamp for another year. You don't even have to deal with the ACR-I card. They only make you get obe if you wind up converting to a Tourist Visa.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

overmyer said:


> No. Balikbayan priviledge holders don't need the ECC to depart. You simply exit and upon return, with your Asawa (and NSO copy of marriage cert. just in case) get a fresh BB stamp for another year. You don't even have to deal with the ACR-I card. They only make you get obe if you wind up converting to a Tourist Visa.


That's very good to know!


----------

